# Motor mit Fusspedalsteuerung selber bauen



## Frankia (26. Oktober 2013)

Für alle Bastler habe ich einen Minn Kota V2 Powerdrive mal auseinander gebaut.

Mehr als das, was ihr seht, braucht man nicht

-den Steuerungsmotor
-die Elektrik
-das Fusspedal

...gibts alles für wenig Geld bei ebay-USA.

Ich bin mir noch nicht 100ig sicher, aber es passt jeder Minn-Kota Motor (d~28,6mm) und mit Adapter sicher auch andere Hersteller.

Das schöne ist, dass man auch den i-Pilot nachrüsten kann.


----------



## wombel23 (27. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Motor mit Fusspedalsteuerung selber bauen*

wie gehts denn dann weiter ? gibts da ne anleitung oder so ? wie rüste ich denn den i pilot nach ?


----------



## Frankia (27. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Motor mit Fusspedalsteuerung selber bauen*

Hallo,

mein Post sollte eigentlich nur darauf hinweisen, dass die Minn Kota Bugmotoren mehr "Schein als Sein" sind. Jeder halbwegs handwerklich geschickte Angler kann sich mit den o.g. Ersatzteilen aus seinem E-Motor einen Bugmotor bauen (oder elektr. Heckmotor). Der i-Pilot wird nur an die gezeigte Elektronik angesteckt ...siehe dazu die unzähligen YouTube-Videos .

Kein Thema für Jemanden, der 2 linke Hände hat und nur Daumen dran sind. :vik:

edit: ...und jeder Bastler könnte sich aus einem 5-stufigen Minn-Kota einen stufenlosen Minnkota mit Fussgas bauen


----------



## mais (27. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Motor mit Fusspedalsteuerung selber bauen*

Hi
und wo würden da wohl die Kosten für das ganze Zubehör in etwa liegen, wenn ich den "normalen" Motor schon habe. |bigeyes
Das ganze klingt auf jeden Fall sehr interessant.

Gruß Andy


----------



## Frankia (27. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Motor mit Fusspedalsteuerung selber bauen*

...suche doch einfach mal in ebay weltweit nach Minn Kota #h

Billig wird's, wenn du jemanden hast, der ins Ami-Land reisen will.


----------



## Frankia (9. März 2014)

*AW: Motor mit Fusspedalsteuerung selber bauen*

http://youtu.be/nS_qdwGIvw0


----------



## zanderheli (10. März 2014)

*AW: Motor mit Fusspedalsteuerung selber bauen*



Frankia schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> edit: ...und jeder Bastler könnte sich aus einem 5-stufigen Minn-Kota einen stufenlosen Minnkota mit Fussgas bauen



hallo Frankia!

könntest du das ein wenig genauer ausführen bitte. Bastle sehr gerne bei Angelzeug. Meinst du das chinesische MVP o. ä. Teil mit 40 A ?? Hab ich mir vor 5 Tagen bestellt. 
DANKE!

heli


----------



## Seele (10. März 2014)

*AW: Motor mit Fusspedalsteuerung selber bauen*

Coole Sache, das muss man intensivieren.


----------



## Frankia (10. März 2014)

*AW: Motor mit Fusspedalsteuerung selber bauen*



zanderheli schrieb:


> hallo Frankia!
> 
> könntest du das ein wenig genauer ausführen bitte. Bastle sehr gerne bei Angelzeug. Meinst du das chinesische MVP o. ä. Teil mit 40 A ?? Hab ich mir vor 5 Tagen bestellt.
> DANKE!
> ...



Was Du dir bestellt hast, habe ich Heute im Einsatz und funktioniert gut. :vik: Das Teil klemmst du zwischen Batterie und Motor und drosselst quasi den Strom vor. D.h....deine 5 Vor-Fahrstufen und die 3-Rückfahrstufen funktionieren weiter, jedoch so langsam, wie du sie über den Poti einstellst. Das ist schon eine Klasse Sache.


Für das Fusspedalgas brauchst du die Elektronik und das Fußpedal von Minn Kota (alles 140€?). Steuern kannst Du dann allerdings nicht. Dafür brauchst du den Steuerungsmotor (70€)


----------



## zanderheli (11. März 2014)

*AW: Motor mit Fusspedalsteuerung selber bauen*

Frankia!

Danke für die tollen Infos! #6 
Werd mal das Chinateil einbauen und dann weiter sehen....

al
heli


----------



## Daniel SN (11. März 2014)

*AW: Motor mit Fusspedalsteuerung selber bauen*

ich bin auch schon auf der suche nach einem bug motor mit ipilot!
nur 2000€ will ich nicht ausgeben.
wenn der motor wie im video auch die ankerfunktion hätte würde ich so einen umbau gerne irgendwo in auftrag geben!
also wer kann helfen?


----------



## LenSch (11. März 2014)

*AW: Motor mit Fusspedalsteuerung selber bauen*

WOW! Das ist mal ne geile Sache!
Ich habe sogar noch einen alten Minnkota bei welchem ich das machen könnte... Bin handwerklich nur leider mal so garnicht begabt....|bigeyes


----------



## Seele (11. März 2014)

*AW: Motor mit Fusspedalsteuerung selber bauen*

Wenns jemand macht, bitte mit Teileliste, auch wo man alles bekommt und ner kleinen Anleitung. Dann haben alle was davon. 
Idealerweise mit I Pilot


----------



## Frankia (11. März 2014)

*AW: Motor mit Fusspedalsteuerung selber bauen*

Ich erklärs im Laufe der Woche hier nochmal etwas detaillierter. Es ist wirklich einfach und ich sehe im Moment auch keine Showstopper auf mich zukommen.


----------



## Daniel SN (11. März 2014)

*AW: Motor mit Fusspedalsteuerung selber bauen*

ich warte gespannt denn irgendwie muss ich mir ja den krankenhaus aufenthalt versüssen.


----------



## Frankia (13. März 2014)

*AW: Motor mit Fusspedalsteuerung selber bauen*

Hallöchen,

wie versprochen…aber mit dem Hinweis, dass ich hier schreibe, wie ich es bei mir umsetze. Ich kann euch nicht sagen, was ihr machen müsst, da ich eure Motoren nicht kenne.

Was habe ich:
- Einen voll funktionsfähigen und anbaufertigen Minn Kota Powerdrive Bugmotor, ohne Autopilot und ohne i-pilot, sogar mit Schnellmontageplatte
- Einen 5-stufigen Minn Kota Endura C2 30

Warum um Himmelswillen baue ich den Bugmotor nicht einfach dran und gut?
- Ich möchte keinen Heckmotor mehr und ein Bugmotor lässt sich dummerweise nicht mit einer Pinne lenken (Hafenfahrten, rangieren, usw.)
- Mein Boot ist ein Wasserlieger. Ich will den Motor nicht ständig an- und abbauen und von außen soll man nicht sofort erkennen, dass da über 1.000 Euro „rumliegen“ ;-)

Im Eingangspost steht’s schon, woraus ein Powerdrive V2 im Grunde nur besteht. Preis und Leistung ist eigentlich eine Frechheit. (*Beispiel: ein 50A Drehzahlregler für 12V kostet im Verkauf nicht mal 20 Euro)
ein einfacher Getriebemotor zum Lenken
eine kleine Elektronik
das Fusspedal*
der Motor mit Schafft
die Befestigung

Für mein Vorhaben brauche ich nur die ersten 3 Teile. Ich kann nicht mal den Schafft mit dem 50er Motor benutzen:

Aus diesem Motor bzw. aus dem Schafft kommen zwei Kabel, die zur Elektronik gehen. Dies liegt einfach daran, dass die Schraube keine Richtungswechsel zum Rückwärtsfahren machen muß, weil man ja den ganzen Schafft samt Motor um 180 ° dreht.

Aus dem Schafft vom Endura kommen dagegen 4 Kabel ;-)

Beide Schäffte sind gleich stark. Nimm man nun vom Endura das Kabel welches zur Batterie geht und schliesst es an der Elektronik dort an, wo die Stromkabel zum Bugmotor hingehen würden, dann ist man schon so weit, wie auf dem Video zu sehen.

Stellt man die Pinne auf „0“ passiert gar nichts, wenn man das Fusspedal bedient. Der 5-stufen-Schalter lässt ja keinen Strom zum Antrieb unten durch. Stellt man ihn auf Stufe 1 und das Fußpedal auf Vollgas, dreht der Motor nur so schnell, wie er es auf Stufe eins auch ohne die Elektronik machen würde. Gleiches auf Stufe 5 oder bei den 3 Rückwärtsstufen.

Was aber nun geht, ist: Ich kann über das Fussgas den Strom reduzieren, d.h. ich kann den Motor auf jeder Stufe 1,2,3 usw. soweit runterfahren, bis er steht. Bildlich: Die Handpinne steht auf Stufe 3, aber die Schraube dreht sich nicht. Erst wieder, wenn ich das Fussgas steigere bis dahin, wie er auf Stufe 3 max. laufen kann.

Im Grunde hat man nun eigentlich wieder einen stufenlosen Motor. ..ich finds Klasse, denn man kann nun in jeder Stufe noch einmal separat regeln.

…und der Motor lässt sich nun selbstverständlich per Fußsteuerung nach rechts und links drehen.

Ihr seht…alles ziemlich banal.

Was noch nicht geht: Das Steuern/Lenken von Hand, denn der Schafft sitzt in einer Arretierung im Getriebemotor, aus der er sich löst, wenn man den Motor bzw. den Schafft 7mm nach oben hebt. Auf dieser technischen Lösung denke ich noch rum (Stichwort: 360° Rotor-Bremse-BMX-Fahrrad der Kinder ;-)


----------



## zanderheli (14. März 2014)

*AW: Motor mit Fusspedalsteuerung selber bauen*

Super Anleitung!!

Wenn man auch von Hand steuern könnte wärs perfekt.

Hab das Chinateil bereits eingebaut. Funktioniert super!!! Bin happy!

al heli


----------



## Frankia (14. März 2014)

*AW: Motor mit Fusspedalsteuerung selber bauen*

kleiner Tipp: hole dir noch für 5 Euro ein Anperemeter. Damit kannst du dann die Gescheibdigkeit kontrollieren bzw. Einstellen


----------



## zanderheli (18. März 2014)

*AW: Motor mit Fusspedalsteuerung selber bauen*

hab das Ding jetzt am Wasser getestet!

funktioniert wirklich sehr gut, habs dennoch wieder demontiert, da der motor auf der 5. Stufe ab der 2. Hälfte der Drehzahl laut zu brummen begonnen hat. Dies würd mich nicht stören, jedoch fehlen mir mind. 20 % der Endgeschwindigkeit. Die brauche ich aber beim Auslegen der Karpfenruten. 

Im Herbst beim Vertikalfischen wird dann jedoch die große Stunde des Teils kommen !! Freu mich schon unbändig drauf!

alles liebe
heli


----------



## Frankia (18. März 2014)

*AW: Motor mit Fusspedalsteuerung selber bauen*

zu klein gekauft?


----------



## zanderheli (18. März 2014)

*AW: Motor mit Fusspedalsteuerung selber bauen*

ja, du hast recht!!

hab versehentlich das 30A Teil gekauft!

|kopfkrat

naja, bringt mich auch nicht um....

al heli


----------



## Frankia (13. Juli 2014)

*AW: Motor mit Fusspedalsteuerung selber bauen*

Ich habe umdisponiert:

Steuergerät vom Minn Kota terrova bei ebay incl. Zoll und Steuer:

210,- €

Fusspedal vom terrova: ebay Kleinanzeigen 90,- Euro

Steuerungsmotor vom powerdrive: ~ 100 Euro ebay.


----------



## zanderheli (14. Juli 2014)

*AW: Motor mit Fusspedalsteuerung selber bauen*

hi frankia!

Bitte zeig uns mal den fertigen Aufbau wenns läuft. DANKE!

al heli


----------



## Frankia (14. Juli 2014)

*AW: Motor mit Fusspedalsteuerung selber bauen*

Jo, mach ich


----------

